# College Town Suggestions?



## ALBin517 (Apr 9, 2013)

Please complete the following at least once:

“If you have one night to spend in &lt;COLLEGE TOWN THAT YOU LIKE&gt; then you should &lt;BLANK&gt; at &lt;BLANK&gt;.”

I would be especially interested to hear about the pubs and restaurants of Lincoln, Nebraska. We’re going there for a football game this fall.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in Houghton, MI (Michigan Tech) then you should get a Pizza and a Fishbowl at the Ambassador.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

Drove through boulder yesterday it looked pretty cool


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 9, 2013)

One word: Austin. Enough said.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in Urbana, IL (uof I) then you should experience a food coma by starting at one of end of green street and working your way down by getting a gyros at Zorbas, PIzza at Papa dels, a quick tangent to Labambas for burritto as big as your head, with stops at Murphy's Pub and Legends for drinks.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 9, 2013)

If you spend one night in Westwood (UCLA), you must get an ice cream cookie sandwich at Diddy Reese. SPRING BREAK! WHOOO!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> SPRING BREAK! WHOOO!!!




Wet T-shirt Party!! WHHHOOOOO!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 9, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > SPRING BREAK! WHOOO!!!
> ...




I was thinking more like "Ice cream and cookie party! WHOOOO!" (see my original post)


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




I think my idea sounds better, but I'll settle for ice cream and cookies as long as they are good!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in *Madison, WI* *(Univ. of Wisc.)* then you should grab food and drinks at *State Street Brats*.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in Terre Haute, IN (Rose-Hulman, ISU), you should pass on the opportunity. If you are stuck there, you should have some Leprechaun Wings or a Pub Burger at Sonka Irish Pub.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 9, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in East Lansing, MI (Michigan State), you should witness a couch burning. (sorry, couldn't resist)



wilheldp_PE said:


> If you have one night to spend in Terre Haute, IN (Rose-Hulman, ISU), you should pass on the opportunity. If you are stuck there, you should have some Leprechaun Wings or a Pub Burger at Sonka Irish Pub.


I wanted to go to Rose Hulman, but couldn't afford it.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 9, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> If you have one night to spend in *Madison, WI* *(Univ. of Wisc.)* then you should grab food and drinks at *State Street Brats*.


Really just spend a nice evening walking State St and I'd definitely hit State Street Brats or Capital Tap Haus...either way it's a lot of fun! Get a Spotted Cow beer while you're there, they are awesome! I didn't goto school there, but we do some training at UW and Powerline Systems (PLS-Cadd) is from there and they have the users group there every other year


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 9, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Drove through boulder yesterday it looked pretty cool




That's kind of funny, Boulder is one of the most extreme liberal left-leaning cities in the country.

I had dinner there with a friend of a friend and it turns out this guy was a pot farmer. :true:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > If you have one night to spend in Terre Haute, IN (Rose-Hulman, ISU), you should pass on the opportunity. If you are stuck there, you should have some Leprechaun Wings or a Pub Burger at Sonka Irish Pub.
> ...


It has a good reputation, but having gone there, I wouldn't recommend it to people. I don't think the education/reputation justifies the expense...especially since it costs roughly 50% more now than it did when I was there (98-02).


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Drove through boulder yesterday it looked pretty cool
> ...


it also has the highest rate of concealed carry permits. go figure.


----------



## solomonb (Apr 9, 2013)

If I was in *College Station, Texas (Texas A&amp;M)*, I would go to the *Dixie Chicken *and have a beer and a hamburger.

If I was in *Stillwater, Oklahoma (Oklahoma State)* I would go to *Eskimo Joe's*, have a hamburger, beer and buy a shirt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...




What's wrong with ice cream, cookies, AND a Wet T-shirt party?

I'll tell you what:

Not.

A.

Damn.

Thing.

That's what.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 10, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> One word: Austin. Enough said.




They were all in love with dying, they were doing it in Texas.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess I should contribute to my own thread.

MICHIGAN STATE UNIVERSITY (EAST LANSING)

Best Hotel - Marriott (MAC Avenue)

Best Burger &amp; Beer - Crunchy's (Grand River Avenue)

Best Dog/Brat &amp; Beer - What Up Dawg? (Albert Avenue)

Best Breakfast - Leo's (MAC)

Best Ice Cream - MSU Dairy Store (Farm Lane or Student Union)

Best Pub - Harper's (Albert)

Best Dive Bar - The Riv (MAC)

Best Place to Eat/Drink Outside - Peanut Barrel (Grand River)

Best Place to Eat/Drink on a Roof - El Azteco (Albert)

Best Place to Get a Cigar - Campbell's Smoke Shop (MAC)

I see I broke my own format a little but you get the idea.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > One word: Austin. Enough said.
> ...




The Butthole Surfers...who developed their musical style in clubs around the ATX...

OK. So I say beer, burgers, beer, and darts (in that order) at the Crown and Anchor and swimming at Barton Springs.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 10, 2013)

solomonb said:


> If I was in *College Station, Texas (Texas A&amp;M)*, I would go to the *Dixie Chicken *and have a beer and a hamburger.
> 
> If I was in *Stillwater, Oklahoma (Oklahoma State)* I would go to *Eskimo Joe's*, have a hamburger, beer and buy a shirt.


If you go to College Station, Dixie Chicken is awesome, but you'll have to go to Freebirds and have a burrito. If you can find it, there is a little home run Mexican place in Bryan(College Station and Bryan grew into each other) called Tampico's and they have AWESOME breakfast, they're cactus n potatoes are amazing! The original owners have turned it over to the kids, so I'm not sure it's as good since they made it more Americanized, but it used to be fantastic...My cuz and his wife lived there while she got he doctorate in genetics, so we visited one or two times a year over the last 10 years or so


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 10, 2013)

If I were in Columbia, MO (Univ of Missouri, MIZZOU), I would definitely go to Deja Vu for drinks and dancing or the entire upstairs is a comedy club with some of the hottest comics in the nation, grab a pizza at Shakespeares and if there is a Mizzou game, go to the Field House or anyplace along Broadway St.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> If I were in Columbia, MO (Univ of Missouri, MIZZOU), I would definitely go to Deja Vu for drinks and dancing or the entire upstairs is a comedy club with some of the hottest comics in the nation, grab a pizza at Shakespeares and if there is a Mizzou game, go to the Field House or anyplace along Broadway St.


Deja Vu around here is a strip club...full nudity if I remember correctly from the radio ads. The owner has a PT cruiser completely custom decaled with near naked girls hugging each other and he drives it around town, to/from work, etc. It is usually at the gas station convinence store every morning as I drive by on my way to work.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> I guess I should contribute to my own thread.
> 
> MICHIGAN STATE UNIVERSITY (EAST LANSING)
> 
> ...


Interesting, I've never even heard of most of those and the only one I've been to is El Azteco. Even though I only live a half-hour away.

I will, however, add: Best Indian Food - Swagath Indian Cuisine (Trowbridge)


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been to the Peanut Barrel and MSU Dairy Store. I second the opinion on Swagath, but Woody's Oasis not so much.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> I've been to the Peanut Barrel and MSU Dairy Store. I second the opinion on Swagath, but Woody's Oasis not so much.






The Woody's on Grand River is a lot nicer than the one on Trowbridge.

And have you even been to the other Indian place in East Lansing?


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2013)

No.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 10, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in *Atlanta Georgia* [Ga Tech], you should have a chili-dog and Frosted Orange at the *Varsity*, then (if you survive) mosey on over to *Sweetwater Brewery *for a tour and sample a* "Dank Tank", "Road Trip", *or *"Happy Ending"*. After that, take in a show (any show!) at the legendary *Fox Theatre*, followed by a trip over to Northside Tavern for the weekly blues jam.

I would skip The Varsity part though.

If you have one night to spend in *Athens Georgia* [uGA], you should have a chicken finger plate at *Guthries*, then drink a local *Terrapin Ale "Hopsecutioner*" at the *40-Watt Club* while listening to trendy local bands (most of whom are talentless nobodys that will break up tomorrow, but some of whom will go on to become REM or the B-52s). Then wander the rest of the downtown watering holes and see what you see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> If you have one night to spend in *Athens Georgia* [uGA], you should have a chicken finger plate at *Guthries*,




Guthries is awesome. They had locations in Haleyville and Jasper when I still had family living in Alabama. Best chicken fingers I ever had.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 10, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > If you have one night to spend in *Athens Georgia* [uGA], you should have a chicken finger plate at *Guthries*,
> ...


Chickens have fingers?! Who knew...


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 10, 2013)

And buffaloes have wings, too!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2013)

If you have one night to stay in Golden, CO (Colorado School of Mines), you should do what the students do and drive up to Boulder to find chicks...


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 10, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> If you have one night to spend in East Lansing, MI (Michigan State), you should witness a couch burning. (sorry, couldn't resist)






Ann Arbor firefighters respond to couch fires after U-M basketball victory

April 7, 2013

By Elisha Anderson

Detroit Free Press Staff Writer

Ann Arbor firefighters responded to four couch fires after the University of Michigan basketball team’s victory Saturday night.

The couches were set on fire in different areas near campus starting just before midnight and ending around 3 a.m., Battalion Chief Kevin Cook said.

“We responded and put them out,” he said.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 10, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> If I were in Columbia, MO (Univ of Missouri, MIZZOU), I would definitely go to Deja Vu for drinks and dancing or the entire upstairs is a comedy club with some of the hottest comics in the nation, grab a pizza at Shakespeares and if there is a Mizzou game, go to the Field House or anyplace along Broadway St.


QFT

I would add in going to Flatbranch for many beers. Another good place in town is D. Rowe's.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 10, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > If I were in Columbia, MO (Univ of Missouri, MIZZOU), I would definitely go to Deja Vu for drinks and dancing or the entire upstairs is a comedy club with some of the hottest comics in the nation, grab a pizza at Shakespeares and if there is a Mizzou game, go to the Field House or anyplace along Broadway St.
> ...




Are you saying you've been to said club, or only heard the ads?


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > If you have one night to spend in East Lansing, MI (Michigan State), you should witness a couch burning. (sorry, couldn't resist)
> ...




I saw that on facebook, pretty funny.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 10, 2013)

mizzoueng said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Judowolf PE said:
> ...


Maybe a lil moonlighting?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2013)

mizzoueng said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Judowolf PE said:
> ...


only hear the ads and see the car almost every day. On the local rock station around here deja vu has a commercial nearly every commercial break so it is hard to avoid.



Judowolf PE said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


only for mr snick :dance:


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 11, 2013)

mudpuppy said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I should contribute to my own thread.
> ...


Lots of the above are within a "stone's throw" of El Azteco.

The Riv is literally across the street from El Azteco and has been there for decades.

Peanut Barrel and Crunchy's are old too.

Harper's used to be Dooley's Bar back in the old days.

What Up Dawg opened in 2010.

Leo's is newer than that.


----------



## rktman (Apr 11, 2013)

If you have one night to spend in Rolla, MO then you should rent a cheap hotel, get a good night's sleep then go to Columbia (MIZZOU) to do all the things mentioned above, signed a UMR grad...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 11, 2013)

^UMR is starting to import some nonengineering types and there are more women in engineering than there used to be, so Rolla is starting to turn around little by little...not a 100-1 ratio like the old days!


----------

